# Change in personal phone number



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I have changed my personal cell number, and updated it under my profile at the partners site, but the passengers are still texting and calling my old number on the job. I know this because I still have the old phone, I had to get a new one because the microphone went out on the old one so phone calls are useless. I can still technically use my old one to text the passenger, but eventually, that phone will be trashed entirely. I've sent two emails to Support, naturally with no reply. Am I missing something obvious? I'll probably go to the local office Monday, but I'd rather not have to if I'm overlooking something. 

Related, but not as crucial: I don't see anywhere that I can change my license plate number at all. I don't think it's presented a problem yet, but I could see a situation where out of state tags would throw somebody off.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Neighbourly said:


> Hey guys, I have changed my personal cell number, and updated it under my profile at the partners site, but the passengers are still texting and calling my old number on the job. I know this because I still have the old phone, I had to get a new one because the microphone went out on the old one so phone calls are useless. I can still technically use my old one to text the passenger, but eventually, that phone will be trashed entirely. I've sent two emails to Support, naturally with no reply. Am I missing something obvious? I'll probably go to the local office Monday, but I'd rather not have to if I'm overlooking something.
> 
> Related, but not as crucial: I don't see anywhere that I can change my license plate number at all. I don't think it's presented a problem yet, but I could see a situation where out of state tags would throw somebody off.


Email Uber to change your plate information.


----------

